# Film soundtracks



## warren

Just watching sleeping with the enemy, The music is so fitting. My hero is no longer with us, The talent that was John Barry. To able to compose music for for iconic films to me is a massive talent. After all who could imagine jaws without that music, out of Africa , most of the bond themes.sorry getting carried away with john barry..so what film music has moved you if any?


----------



## Luke M

I was thinking this the other day watching the latest star wars and the fine work of John Williams.
Hans Zimmer has done some fine work too.


----------



## Kerr

It's got to be Trainspotting or The Blues Brothers.


----------



## Cookies

Any of the western movie scores composed by Elmer Bernstein. Son's of Katie Elder, the shootist, true grit, magnificent seven. Oh and The Great Escape.

Loved the Commitments too. Completely agree with the bond themes - love those too. Especially the Chris Cornell one for Casino Royale (You know my name)

Cooks


----------



## danwel

Top Gun is epic as is good morning vietman and pulp fiction

Currently listening to the Entourage soundtracks and really liking them too


----------



## cossiecol

Top Gun, Guardians of the Galaxy, Good morning Vietnam and blues brothrrs


----------



## fozzy

Guardians of the Galaxy
Outstanding retro soundtrack.


----------



## Steve_6R

fozzy said:


> Guardians of the Galaxy
> Outstanding retro soundtrack.


Agreed. Either this or the Blue Brothers 2000. Average film but amazing music.


----------



## warren

Zimmer is brilliant:thumb:


----------



## warren

My first marriage the girl who done the photographs asked if i had any music in mind for the video, yes i said western theme and a bond theme. She laughed and said this should be interesting.. When I played her the music she was gob smacked, saying she would be using these in future weddings..Louis Armstrong we have all the time in the world....a theme from once upon a time in the west which starred Henry fonder. I also remember when i was learning to be a TV engineer, one day while listening to the test card music( stop laughing you guys of a certain age) a tune came on and I stood back amazed...the track was the man with the harmonica, was chuffed to see that my favourite group muse used it to start one of their tracks..:thumb:


----------



## R7KY D

John Carpenter - Halloween 

The simple use of the piano and strings is just brilliant 

I'm 46 years old , And any piece of music from that ost still gives me goosebumps


----------



## pxr5

Midnight Cowboy
Merry Christmas Mr Lawrence (with a nod to David Bowie)


----------



## Black Magic Detail

Mcvicar and Quadrophenia


----------



## JamesCotton

Hans Zimmer - Gladiator - Now We Are Free






Hans Zimmer - Black Hawk Down - Nobody ask to be a Hero


----------



## Miggyt

Hans zimmer interstellar soundtrack


----------



## eddie bullit

Beat me to it. Hans Zimmer has done some great sound tracks. 
On the subject of John Barry my dad remembers the John Barry seven. he went to watch them in a pink Vauxhall Cresta he'd hired :lol:


----------



## chris182

Maximum Overdrive. 

Film by Stephen King, sound track by AC/DC.

Should be a winning combo but actually quite a poor film, still it was done tongue in cheek.


----------



## ActionTracked

The zimmeister stands out for me..still better music than whats in the charts now!


----------



## Cookies

eddie bullit said:


> Beat me to it. Hans Zimmer has done some great sound tracks.
> On the subject of John Barry my dad remembers the John Barry seven. he went to watch them in a pink Vauxhall Cresta he'd hired :lol:


How did they get all seven and their instruments into a Cresta?



Cooks


----------



## JB052

Local Hero
Italian Job


----------



## tommoger

Anything by Hanz Zimmer


----------



## SBM

The Blues Brothers, Lock, Stock and Two Smoking Barrels and Guardians Of The Galaxy. :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

Top Gun, Vanilla Sky and a personal fave of mines although the movie was crap, Daredevil


----------



## lowejackson

For those with an interest in film music there is a really interesting series on the BBC iPlayer called Sound of Cinema: Music that made the movies. Zimmerman is also on this weeks Hard Talk (BBC News)


----------



## Natalie

Trainspotting
Billy Elliott
Quadrophenia


----------



## alfajim

lowejackson said:


> For those with an interest in film music there is a really interesting series on the BBC iPlayer called Sound of Cinema: Music that made the movies. Zimmerman is also on this weeks Hard Talk (BBC News)


I saw that when it was first shown, really interesting. I like the bloke who presents it, I'd watch him in anything. Can't half play the piano as well.


----------



## lowejackson

alfajim said:


> I saw that when it was first shown, really interesting. I like the bloke who presents it, I'd watch him in anything. Can't half play the piano as well.


Agreed.

I thought the discussion on the Fist Full of Dollars music was extremely interesting, I had completely missed the Japanese flute giving a nod to the original film and how the music had been changed in A Streetcar Named Desire to satisfy the moral censors


----------



## mand

I'm enjoying the soundtrack to the Miles Davis film that is out in summer.
Miles Ahead it's called.


----------



## Jack R

I've only got two soundtracks in my collection and they are trainspotting and blade


----------



## Mcpx

Anything by John Williams, specifically Star War Duel of the Fates, Les Miserables but thats cheating and the Kill Bill scores, so many good pieces in there.


----------



## wd40

Just listened to the full score of Backdraft by hans Zimmer. :thumb:

Absolutely epic and some of his best work but then again he has so much to choose from and can`t really think of anything I don`t like from him! 

Tried to get tickets to see him live this year as would love to go and see it but was too late. Will be looking out for his tour next year again.


----------



## HEADPHONES

Tron is my current favourite. 
Daft punk really set the fim off and rumble the speakers!


----------



## richtung

Im a massive fan of Hans Zimmer too. Two of my favourites are:

Thin Red Line Soundtrack
Inception Soundtrack (Although i believe HZ didn't compose the whole soundtrack).

Will give the Backdraft soundtrack a go :thumb:

Rich


----------



## fozzy

Watched 'The Wanderers' the other night and downloaded the soundtrack, some classics on there.


----------



## warren

Can anyone locate the soundtrack from a moto gp dvd hitting the apex.


----------



## Turbo Tony

I agree, Hans Zimmer is a legend. The only thing I don't like of his was Man of Steel - I've always felt the throbbing drums didn't really go with Superman (maybe John Williams spoiled me).

I think the late, great James Horner should get a mention - Apollo 13, Titanic and countless others in my collection are composed by him. Jerry Goldsmith is also a legend IMHO.

Here's a few of my favourites:

Tron Legacy
The Last Samurai
Out of Africa
The Omen
Gladiator
Rain Man
Superman Returns
Scent of a Woman
Batman Begins
Philadelphia
Top Gun
The Guest
Romeo & Juliet

The list is probably endless - my music collection consists of a mix of 80s music and soundtracks!


----------

